# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Ζητω συγγνωμη!!

## gRooV

Θα ηθελα σαν administrator του site να σας ζητησω συγγνωμη για την καθυστερημενη ανταποκριση στα email σας, την συμμετοζη μου στο forum και στο site γενικοτερα. Ειχα προβλημα με τον υπολογιστη τον τελευταιο καιρο και οχι μονο!!   [img]images/smiles/converted/cussing.gif[/img]  Ολα πανε στραβα ωστε να μην αναπτυχθει το site!!!   [img]images/smiles/converted/wink.gif[/img]    [img]images/smiles/converted/wink.gif[/img]  
Περιμενω εδω και 25 μερες περιπου την κατοχυρωση του καινουργιου domain η οποια  φαινεται οτι εχει κοκαλα!   [img]images/smiles/icon_razz.gif[/img]  
Τελος παντων, ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!! Καλη συνεχεια να εχουμε και καλο χειμωνα!!!  [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]

----------


## p.gabr

Αναδύθηκε αυτό το θέμα στα παρόμοια 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι
 Πότε δημιουργήθηκε το φόρουμ τον δεκέμβριο του  2002 ? 
Και εάν ναι ,γιατί δεν είχαμε  πανηγυρικό δεκαετίας  ;;
Την έκανες γαργάρα αφεντικό

----------


## electron

Παναγιώτη αν θυμάμαι καλά το ssite ξεκίνησε μετά τον Ιανουάριο του 2003, όπως και να χει τα 10 κεράκια του Ηλεκτρονικά θα έπρεπε να τα είχαμε γιορτάσει πάραυτα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Παναγιώτη αν θυμάμαι καλά το ssite ξεκίνησε μετά τον Ιανουάριο του 2003, όπως και να χει τα 10 κεράκια του Ηλεκτρονικά θα έπρεπε να τα είχαμε γιορτάσει πάραυτα.



με την ανάλογη μάσα-μπούκα βεβαίως βεβαίως  !!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Αναδύθηκε αυτό το θέμα στα παρόμοια 
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι
>  Πότε δημιουργήθηκε το φόρουμ τον δεκέμβριο του  2002 ? 
> Και εάν ναι ,γιατί δεν είχαμε  πανηγυρικό δεκαετίας  ;;
> Την έκανες γαργάρα αφεντικό



Παναγιώτη μολις κέρδισες το *"χρυσό φτυάρι"* απο το ξεθάψιμο του νήματος !!!!  :Lol:

----------

p.gabr (12-10-13)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα εγω τον ευχαριστω προσοπικα για το κυκλωμα με το λμ723.
οσο για τα 10 χρονακια του φορουμ πατατουλες, αυγουλακια,λουκανικακια,κλπ.

----------


## p.gabr

*

Αντε θα τα κάνω εγώ τώρα, έστω και καθυστερημένα
*





*Να τα εκατοστήσουμε 
*

----------

αθικτον (23-10-13)

----------


## gsmaster

Ρε παιδιά περασαν 10 χρόνια? κάποιο λάθος θα έγινε ρε σεις δεν μπορεί.... Για δείτε λίγο το clock είναι καλά ή τσουλάει πιο γρήγορα?


Α και ο τίτλος του θέματος με αντιπροσωπεύει απόλυτα.... Εντάξει, μπορεί πριν απο 10 χρόνια να ήμουν όλη μέρα online...τώρα απλά δεν.



πω πω 10 χρόνια.... τι λες ρε....

----------


## electron

Κι ομως Γιαννη περασαν 10 χρονια σαν να περασε μια μερα. Περνανε τα ρημαδια και δεν τα περνουμε χαμπαρι.

----------


## lepouras

> Ρε παιδιά περασαν 10 χρόνια? κάποιο λάθος θα έγινε ρε σεις δεν μπορεί.... Για δείτε λίγο το clock είναι καλά ή τσουλάει πιο γρήγορα?
> 
> 
> Α και ο τίτλος του θέματος με αντιπροσωπεύει απόλυτα.... Εντάξει, μπορεί πριν απο 10 χρόνια να ήμουν όλη μέρα online...τώρα απλά δεν.
> 
> 
> 
> πω πω 10 χρόνια.... τι λες ρε....



για να μην σου φάνηκαν σημαίνει ότι περνάτε καλά μαζί μας(βρε τη φρόνιμα παιδιά είμαστε) :Lol:  αλλιώς θα νόμιζες ότι περάσαν 100. :Biggrin:

----------


## PCMan

Και μια πουταναφέρατε..
Κάπως έτσι είχε αρχίσει:
Τον Αύγουστο του 2001 ο gRoov ανέβασε μια σελίδα στο geocities.com. Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται τι θέμα είχε. Φαίνεται μόνο να είχε μια εικόνα, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τι.. Μπορεί κάποια δοκιμή ή τα πρώτα του βήματα!
Μετά απο αυτό, τον Οκτώβριο του 2002 ο gRooV ανεβάζει σελίδα στο lycos.co.uk που έχει σχέση με την μουσική Δείτε εδώ. Μάλλον όμως δεν πήγε και τόσο καλά και έτσι αποφασίζει να το γυρίσει στα ηλεκτρονικά!
Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2003 αγοράζει λοιπόν ένα domain με όνομα www.groovyzone.gr και αρχίζει να χτίζει σιγά σιγά αυτό που βλέπουμε σήμερα. Απ ότι φαίνεται, πάει καλά η δουλειά, ο κόσμος συμμετέχει και αποφασίζει να κάνει πιο γνωστό το site!
Τον Οκτώβριο το 2003 αλλάζει το όνομα και το κάνει www.hlektronika.gr , το 2004 μπαίνει η phpbb και τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρετε...

Με λίγα λόγια, απ ότι φαίνεται, το hlektronika, άρχισε απο τον Οκτώβριο του 03 και αν λάβουμε υπ όψιν ότι το αντίγραφο που βλέπουμε πάρθηκε στις 16/10/03, τότε σε 3 μέρες έχουμε γενέθλια!
Θα μου πεις, η σελίδα μπορεί να λειτουργούσε πιο πριν, απλά το αντίγραφο πάρθηκε στις 16, θα σου πω οκ, τα γενέθλια όμως δεν τα γλιτώνεις!

ΥΓ. Ολα αυτά με βάση το τι λέει το archive.org

----------

p.gabr (13-10-13)

----------


## KOKAR

> Και μια πουταναφέρατε..
> Κάπως έτσι είχε αρχίσει:
> Τον Αύγουστο του 2001 ο gRoov ανέβασε μια σελίδα στο geocities.com. Δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται τι θέμα είχε. Φαίνεται μόνο να είχε μια εικόνα, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τι.. Μπορεί κάποια δοκιμή ή τα πρώτα του βήματα!
> Μετά απο αυτό, τον Οκτώβριο του 2002 ο gRooV ανεβάζει σελίδα στο lycos.co.uk που έχει σχέση με την μουσική Δείτε εδώ. Μάλλον όμως δεν πήγε και τόσο καλά και έτσι αποφασίζει να το γυρίσει στα ηλεκτρονικά!
> Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2003 αγοράζει λοιπόν ένα domain με όνομα www.groovyzone.gr και αρχίζει να χτίζει σιγά σιγά αυτό που βλέπουμε σήμερα. Απ ότι φαίνεται, πάει καλά η δουλειά, ο κόσμος συμμετέχει και αποφασίζει να κάνει πιο γνωστό το site!
> Τον Οκτώβριο το 2003 αλλάζει το όνομα και το κάνει www.hlektronika.gr , το 2004 μπαίνει η phpbb και τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρετε...
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια, απ ότι φαίνεται, το hlektronika, άρχισε απο τον Οκτώβριο του 03 και αν λάβουμε υπ όψιν ότι το αντίγραφο που βλέπουμε πάρθηκε στις 16/10/03, τότε σε 3 μέρες έχουμε γενέθλια!
> Θα μου πεις, η σελίδα μπορεί να λειτουργούσε πιο πριν, απλά το αντίγραφο πάρθηκε στις 16, θα σου πω οκ, τα γενέθλια όμως δεν τα γλιτώνεις!
> ...



μπορεί ο Παναγιωτης να κέρδισε το χρυσό φτυάρι άλλα εσυ τον ξεπέρασες, εσυ κερδιzοντας τον εσκαφεα !!!

----------


## leosedf

To hlektronika ξεκίνησε από το groovyzone γνωστό αυτό, απλά ο κόσμος δεν το γνωρίζει.

Τότε με τη δόνηση στο 3210 και τις αλλαγές led. Εγώ ήμουν πιο μπροστά έβαζα και έγχρωμα ολογράμματα από ριζόχαρτο στην LCD. τσσσσσ

Τουλάχιστον είδαμε και δυο παλιούς μέσα.

----------


## PCMan

> μπορεί ο Παναγιωτης να κέρδισε το χρυσό φτυάρι άλλα εσυ τον ξεπέρασες, εσυ κερδιzοντας τον εσκαφεα !!!



Είχα και ανιχνευτή μετάλλων μαζί μου :P

----------


## aris285

αρα μεθαυριο εχουμε γενεθλια περιμενουμε κερασμα.

----------


## DGeorge

> αρα μεθαυριο εχουμε γενεθλια περιμενουμε κερασμα.



Μάλλον θα περιμέέέένεις πολύ......
Να μην κερδίσω κι εγώ το κάτι τις μου;


Σχετικά με τον Τίτλο του Θέματος....: Ο φίλτατος Θάνος (Groov) ζητεί την Συγγνώμη μας, με κάθε ειλικρίνεια!
Και τίθεται το Κεφαλαιώδες Ερώτημα κύριοι: "Εμείς θα του την δώσουμε;"
Διότι, φίλοι-μέλη, αν συγχωρούμε έτσι συνοπτικά, κι αβέρτα τον 'κάθε άπαντα' :Biggrin: , πώς θα δικαιολογούμε στην Κοινωνία τον Τίτλο μας: "Ρεμάλια του Κερατά" :Tongue2:  (στον οποίο αναφέρεται συχνά-πυκνά κι ο -επίσης φίλτατος- Γιάννης Λέπουρας);
Κύριε Θάνο μας, κύριε Διαχειριστά μας, πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι δώσαμε πολλούς και σκληρούς αγώνες, και θυσιάσαμε πολλά, προκειμένου να κατακτήσουμε επαξίως τον Υπέρτατον αυτόν Κοινωνικό Τίτλο!!!
Όχι λοιπόν!!! Δεν σας Συγχωρούμε!!! :Lol:

----------


## agis68

υπάρχει λόγος που ξεθάβεις ένα θέμα που είναι θαμμένο στο χρονοντούλαπο του φόρουμ????????

Πήρες εναν εξκαφέα και άντε ανοίχτε λάκκους???? :Confused1:

----------


## electron

Τέτοια θέματα αποτελούν την ιστορία του hlektronika, για να θυμόμαστε οι παλαιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι. :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

> υπάρχει λόγος που ξεθάβεις ένα θέμα που είναι θαμμένο στο χρονοντούλαπο του φόρουμ????????
> 
> Πήρες εναν εξκαφέα και άντε ανοίχτε λάκκους????



  πέρσι ήταν στο χρονοντούλαπο. τώρα απλά ξεσκονίστηκε :Lol:

----------

